
Purely Functional, Statically Typed Effect System for Python - suned
https://pfun.readthedocs.io/en
======
jjgreen
URL should be
[https://pfun.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](https://pfun.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)

~~~
suned
thanks :)

